# V, robberfly with Cordyceps, Giant Roach and wasps



## orionmystery (Apr 29, 2013)

To V or not to V




Dead robberfly with Cordyceps fungus(?)




Big black beetle mimic cockroach (Corydiidae: Ergaula sp.)








Paper wasps


----------

